# Shooting At Matches :-)



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man i got to show this. I picked up some strike anywhere matches just to see if i could hit them. like Bill says shoot at the smallest thing it will improve your shooting.
I broke two stems then this happened. I let out a war whoop so loud the wife came out to see what was wrong. No stikes yet I am shooting from 26 feet. If I get a strike they will here me clear down the block.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that was close


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good luck. glad to see more people attempting this : )


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i tried it with red matches and i just ended up demolishing all of the matches, good shot


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

, Roger!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays has got us all reaching higher and higher.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good going Roger!
It never ceases to amaze me, the amount of accuracy a properly setup slingshot is capable of in expert hands. I just know that if people would just try it, don't let their doubts or fears hold them back... then we would have a whole bunch of dead shots out there.

Like I've said before, I'm not the best shot I personally know, and I'm not the fastest shooter either... but I WILL try stuff, and sometimes that's enough.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> good luck. glad to see more people attempting this : )


HITTING the match is no small accomplishment.


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Initially I had a heck of a time hitting a tin can at 25 ft, I'm zeroing in on bottle caps now. I'll have to try the match heads-Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

For the past two days I have been trying to get one of these matches to light up. I have had some luck on hitting the head. Each of these is a head hit. I have not been able to light one up. I like the way Bill thinks go for it you may just surprise yourself. I did not think I could hit one now I am determined to light one up. If you can hit a bottle cap you can hit a match head.


----------

